# Primärfarben im Farbkreis?



## countryqt30 (13. März 2011)

Hi,
habe mir gerade dein Tutorial Grafik Basiswissen angesehen und da viel mir folgendes beim Farbkreis auf:
Sind nicht rot, GRÜN und blau die Primärfarben?
Du stellst dort rot, GELB und blau dar.


----------



## smileyml (14. März 2011)

Halllo,
Grün ist keine Primärfarbe, sondern kann durch Mischen von gelb und blau (beides Primärfarben) erreicht werden.

Grüße Marco


----------



## chmee (14. März 2011)

Rot, Grün, Blau - additiv (Beispiel Fernseher)
Rot Gelb, Blau - subtraktiv klassisch (Deckfarbenkasten zB  ) nach Itten
Cyan, Magenta, Gelb - subtraktiv Druck - neuer, genauer..

Farbkreisansätze gibt es ja viele - Newton, Goethe, Itten, Küppers, Liedl etc..

http://www.metacolor.de/farbkreis.htm

mfg chmee


----------

